# How to file 2017 Uber Tax Summary w/ TurboTax



## CamrySE (Feb 22, 2016)

To All Uber Drivers,

If you received 2017 Uber Tax Summary without 1099 or 1099k and if you're not sure how to entered them or file them then you're in the right place. This instructions was given by TurboTax agent.

Here are instructions:

You will still enter this income as self-employment income and you can enter your self-employed income/expenses for Schedule C without a Form 1099-MISC/K by following the instructions below -

Log into your account and click *Take Me To My Return* (you must click this before searching if you are not already in your account)
Type *"Schedule C*" in the search box, top right of your screen, then click the magnifying glass
Click the "*jump to schedule c*" link in the search results.
You will arrive at the *Your Business Summary *page where you can add or edit a business
If you haven't set up a business profile yet, the program will ask you some basic questions about your business 
Follow the onscreen instructions to enter your business income and expenses
There will be two sections to enter business income - the first is for 1099-MISC forms
The other section is for entering your cash or any other income received as additional income (1099K) - you can use this section to enter all of your income.
Proceed with the interview to finish up the income and proceed to the expenses section to deduct your business expenses 
Hope this answer most of drivers questions.
Enjoy


----------



## Nettie Tucson (Feb 14, 2018)

CamrySE said:


> To All Uber Drivers,
> 
> If you received 2017 Uber Tax Summary without 1099 or 1099k and if you're not sure how to entered them or file them then you're in the right place. This instructions was given by TurboTax agent.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I'm new the Uber in 2017. Do I really have to file a turbo tax business return?


----------



## CamrySE (Feb 22, 2016)

Nettie Tucson said:


> Hey there, I'm new the Uber in 2017. Do I really have to file a turbo tax business return?


Well, you don't have to use Turbo tax to file the tax. But this year Uber give us free self employee file with Turbo tax. If you file with others like HR Block, Tax Act or etc you might have to pay like $100+. And yes you do have to file a business return, Driving for Uber is a self business.


----------



## Nettie Tucson (Feb 14, 2018)

CamrySE said:


> Well, you don't have to use Turbo tax to file the tax. But this year Uber give us free self employee file with Turbo tax. If you file with others like HR Block, Tax Act or etc you might have to pay like $100+. And yes you do have to file a business return, Driving for Uber is a self business.


Thanks. Already have turbo tax. Guess I have to buy the upgrade. Appreciate your help!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Nettie Tucson said:


> Thanks. Already have turbo tax. Guess I have to buy the upgrade. Appreciate your help!


Actually I believe that Uber is providing Uber drivers/partners access to TurboTax Self-employed for free. Just follow the link from the link on your drivers dashboard online (not from the app)


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Actually I believe that Uber is providing Uber drivers/partners access to TurboTax Self-employed for free. Just follow the link from the link on your drivers dashboard online (not from the app)


Is this turbo tax option sharing you tax data with uber?


----------



## boomermet (Feb 21, 2018)

chitown73 said:


> Actually I believe that Uber is providing Uber drivers/partners access to TurboTax Self-employed for free. Just follow the link from the link on your drivers dashboard online (not from the app)


Can i use this free site even if I file a joint return with my wife?


----------

